# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ''Σχεση'' απο αποσταση!!

## Ιωαννα!

Γεια σας! Ειχα ανοιξει παλαιοτερα θεμα στις φοβιες και το αγχος αλλα τωρα σκεφτηκα να 
γραψω για ερωτικο θεμα στο περιπου..! Δν ξερω γιατι το γραφω αυτο το θεμα, δεν ξερω τι
θα αλλαξει, απλα ισως να παρω καποιες γνωμες απο καποιους που εχουν εμπειριες...

Απο περσι τον Ιουλιο μιλαω με ενα παιδι μεσω ιντερνετ, τον ειχε γνωρισει μια φιλη μου απο τσατ,
εγω τον ειχα δει σε καμερα, ζητησα το email του, χωρις να εχω κατι συγκεκριμενο κατα νου, μιας και δεν ειχα τρελαθει
απο την εμφανιση..απλα μαλλον μου ελειπε λιγο φλερτ.., και τελος παντων, ετσι αρχισαμε να μιλαμε σε καθημερινη βαση..
Το ολο θεμα ειναι οτι ολη αυτη η ''σχεση'' εχει δημιουργηθει σε κατι παρα πολυ ωραιο το οποιο δεν νομιζω και
δεν εχω ιδεα αν ειναι αληθινο... Εχουμε φτασει σε σημειο να ξερουμε ο ενας την καθημερινοτητα του αλλου, να λεμε ''σ αγαπω'', ''δεν θελω να σε χασω'', ''εισαι ολη μου η ζωη'',να σημειωσω οτι αυτα μου τα λεει περισσοτερο εκεινος γιατι εγω οσο να ναι ειμαι συγκρατημενη γιατι δεν θελω να τα πω επιπολαια 
αλλα τα λεω και εγω οποτε νομιζω οτι τα νιωθω... Του εχω κανει απειρες συζητησεις περι ''αληθινης σχεσης'', και οτι δεν ξερουμε αν 
τα νιωθουμε ολα αυτα που λεμε και περισσοτερο αυτος δηλαδη .. Εκεινος τρελενεται και στεναχωριεται οταν φερνω τη συζητηση σ αυτο το θεμα 
και μου επιβεβαιωνει συνεχως οτι τα εννοει και οτι δεν εχει ξανανιωσει ετσι και οτι δν εχει λογο να με κοροιδευευ κλπ...!!! Εγω απο την αλλη 
του εξηγω οτι δν ειναι δυνατον να νιωθεις ετσι για καποιον που ουτε καν εχεις δει απο κοντα, δεν εχεις αγγιξει, δεν εχεις φιλησει και τετοια...
Το περιεργο ειναι ομως οτι μπορει να του λεω συνεχεια για τις υπερβολικες αγαπες που μου δειχνει αλλα και γω δεν παω πισω.. γιατι και γω λεω 
πραγματα και οταν τα λεω νιωθω οτι τα εννοω... δεν ξερω αν οντως τα νιωθω ή ειναι κατι σαν αισθημα αναγκης.. Ολο αυτο με εχει μπερδεψει τοσο πολυ 
και ενω μερικες φορες ειμαι στο τσακ να πω δεν ξαναμιλαω μαζι του και τελος ολο κατι με τραβαει στο να του στειλω μηνυμα και να τον παρω τηλεφωνο..

Εκτος απο ολα αυτα που ανεφερα θελω επισης να πω οτι αυτος ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερος μου, αλλα ειμαι η 2η ''σχεση'' του γιατι 
γενικα δεν το εχει με τις κοπελες, ειναι πολυ ντροπαλος και τετοια.. ,και τον πιστευω γιατι πλεον τον ξερω, ξερω την καθημερινοτητα του, τι κανει και πως φερεται με τις κοπελες..Αλλα το ''καλο'' σε ολο αυτο ειναι οτι παρολο αυτην την ''περιεργη'' σχεση, το ολο θεμα με εχει βολεψει γιατι ειναι τοσο γλυκος και καλος μαζι 
μου, επισης δεν ειναι απο αυτους που εχουν πολλες εμπειριες με κοπελες(καθολου δηλαδη!), και με εχει επιβεβαιωσει οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται μονο για σεξουαλικες καταστασεις
οταν ψαχνει μια κοπελα και οτι αυτο μαζι μου ισχυει και με το παραπανω γιατι με λεει συνεχεια οτι ειμαι η κοπελα του, το κοριτσακι του και οτι μ αγαπαει και τετοια κλπ..!
Και ολο αυτο για μενα ειναι κατι πολυ ομορφο, μιας και εχω αποτυχει στις μεχρι τωρα μου σχεσεις ,χωρις να αποκλειω οτι εφταιγα και γω, αλλα οι περισσοτερες ειχαν την 
σεξουαλικη επιθυμια απο πανω, απο την μερια του αγοριου δηλαδη.. Και με αυτον ειναι τοσο διαφορετικα για αυτο με κραταει ολο αυτο μαζι του..

Τελος, για να μην σας κουρασω, ο λογος που δεν εχουμε βρεθει μεχρι τωρα ειναι επειδη και οι 2 ντρεπομαστε αλλα αυτος κατι παραπανω..
Το ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι υπερβολικο αλλα επειδη και γω ειμαι αρκετα ντροπαλη σε σημειο ''κοινωνικης φοβιας'' μπορω να καταλαβω απολυτα 
πως νιωθει.. και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομη και να μου λεγε ''ξερεις πηρα την αποφαση και ερχομαι μεθαυριο'', ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι θα απαντουσα
παρολη την επιθυμια μου να τον δω και να επιβεβαιωσω αν ολα αυτα που νιωθω ειναι αληθινα...Η ντροπη ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα και σε κραταει μακρια
και μπορω να το νιωσω ...!! Ειμαστε νομιζω και οι 2 ειδικες περιπτωσεις στις σχεσεις και στην ντροπαλοτητα αλλα δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι που στην τελικη 
θα μας ενωσει ή θα μας κρατησει μακρια....!!

Ελπιζω να μην ξεχασα σημαντικες πληροφοριες ωστε να σας ειναι το ολο θεμα κατανοητο..
Με συγχωρειτε επισης και για την εκταση του κειμενου αλλα οταν εχεις να πεις πραγματα και παιρνεις την αποφαση δεν σταματας...!!!!

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα φιλη μου ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις πραγματα εαν η επικοινωνια σας ειναι καλη,Εγω εχω σχεση απο αποσταση εδω κ 5 χρονια κ θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια ομως τον γνωρισα πρωτα σε πραγματικο επιπεδο,Οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενη για ολα μπορει να εννοει ολα οσα λεει ομως ειναι κ περιπτωση να επικοινωνει κ με αλλες κοπελες κ να τους λεει τα ιδια,Προτεινω να τον συναντησεις απο κοντα για να προσπαθησεις να ξεκαθαρισεις την κατασταση δεν γινεται να μην γνωριζεις που βαδιζεις αιωνιως!Οπωσδηποτε ειναι ρισκο κ δεν πρεπει να πας μονη σου σε καμμια περιπτωση βρες ενα οικειο προσωπο να σε συνοδεψει διοτι διαφορετικα ειναι αρκετα παρακινδυνευμενο δεν τον γνωριζεις κ δεν εισαι σιγουρη για τις προθεσεις του

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Καλα φιλη μου ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις πραγματα εαν η επικοινωνια σας ειναι καλη,Εγω εχω σχεση απο αποσταση εδω κ 5 χρονια κ θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια ομως τον γνωρισα πρωτα σε πραγματικο επιπεδο,Οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενη για ολα μπορει να εννοει ολα οσα λεει ομως ειναι κ περιπτωση να επικοινωνει κ με αλλες κοπελες κ να τους λεει τα ιδια,Προτεινω να τον συναντησεις απο κοντα για να προσπαθησεις να ξεκαθαρισεις την κατασταση δεν γινεται να μην γνωριζεις που βαδιζεις αιωνιως!Οπωσδηποτε ειναι ρισκο κ δεν πρεπει να πας μονη σου σε καμμια περιπτωση βρες ενα οικειο προσωπο να σε συνοδεψει διοτι διαφορετικα ειναι αρκετα παρακινδυνευμενο δεν τον γνωριζεις κ δεν εισαι σιγουρη για τις προθεσεις του


Συμφωνω!! Αλλα στο ολο θεμα της συναντησης μπαινει μπροστα η ντροπη...!

Οσο για το οτι μπορει να ειναι επικινδυνο νομιζω οτι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μου περασε αυτο απο
το μυαλο, ειναι σαν να τον ξερω τοσο καλα και τον πιστευω για οσα μου εχει πει,
και ξερω τον χαρακτηρα του που δεν πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να φοαβαμαι για κατι...
Δεν ξερω, ειναι κατι που απλα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω με τιποτα για αυτον!
Νιωθω σαν να του εχω τυφλη εμπιστοσυνη!

----------


## Θεοφανία

...οταν λες περυσι, εννοεις οτι ειστε μαζι ενα χρονο και κατι?

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> ...οταν λες περυσι, εννοεις οτι ειστε μαζι ενα χρονο και κατι?


Nαι μιλαμε απο περυσι μεχρι τωρα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

....ιωαννα, τι ηλικίες εχετε και πόση αποσταση σας χωρίζει?
Σορι που ρωταω, προσπαθω να καταλάβω τι συμβαινει.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> ....ιωαννα, τι ηλικίες εχετε και πόση αποσταση σας χωρίζει?
> Σορι που ρωταω, προσπαθω να καταλάβω τι συμβαινει.


Οχι, ειναι ενταξει, σκεφτομουν οτι επρεπε να το αναφερω και γω..!
Εγω ειμαι στα 18 και αυτος 26..
Και η αποσταση ειναι Αθηνα-Θεσσαλονικη!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

..κοιτα, αν σε αυτο το διαστημα δεν επιχειρησατε να βρεθειτε, σιγουρα υπαρει καποιος λογος.
το πιθανοτερο είναι πως η "σχεση" ειναι απλα φιλικη που διανθιζεται και από κάποιο συναισθημα για να εχει λογο υπαρξης.
Θεωρω οτι αυτο συμβαινει και από τις δυο πλευρες και γι αυτο δεν κανετε κινηση.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

[QUOTE=Θεοφανία;501761]..κοιτα, αν σε αυτο το διαστημα δεν επιχειρησατε να βρεθειτε, σιγουρα υπαρει καποιος λογος.
το πιθανοτερο είναι πως η "σχεση" ειναι απλα φιλικη που διανθιζεται και από κάποιο συναισθημα για να εχει λογο υπαρξης.
Θεωρω οτι αυτο συμβαινει και από τις δυο πλευρες και γι αυτο δεν κανετε κινηση[QUOTE=Θεοφανία;501761]

Νομιζω πως η ντροπη ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχει μαλλον
και αμφιβολια στα συναισθηματα..δεν ξερω...!

----------


## mama

γειά σου Ιωάννα
αφού ζητάς γνώμες, ας σου πως κι εγώ τη δική μου:
ερωτευμένη εξ αποστάσεως μπορείς να είσαι και πολύ μάλιστα...
σχέση όμως εξ αποστάσεως δε νοείται, η σχέση απαιτεί την φυσική παρουσία... σχετίζεσαι με έναν άνθρωπο (αληθινό και πολυδιάστατο) και οχι με την εικόνα του...
αντιθέτως, μπορείς μια χαρά να έχεις ερωτευθεί μια "εικόνα", ειδικά στην ηλικία σου...
άρα στην περίπτωση σου μιλάμε για αμοιβαίο έρωτα εξ αποστάσεως και όχι για σχέση... αυτά...

----------


## s/z

Εδώ είμαστε ! Θέλω να σου πω πως για το θέμα σου αυτό άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή για να απαντήσω,ενώ ήταν στην άκρη για πολλές πολλές μέρες και ένιωσα την ανάγκη να σου απαντήσω.
Αρχικά να σου πω πως έχω περάσει από αυτό το στάδιο που περιγράφεις, η ιστορία σου η μέχρι τώρα με έκανε να ταυτιστώ απόλυτα με αυτήν που πέρασα εγώ.
Η απόσταση στα ίδια ακριβώς κυβικά, οι ηλικίες επίσης, με μιά μικρή διαφορά του 'δικού' σου που είναι 3 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος από αυτό που ήταν ο τότε πρώην.
Η απόσταση γενικά δε δουλεύει,σε καμιά σχεδόν σχέση εκτός από πολύ σπάνιες και ιδιαίτερες περιπτώσεις.γενικά οι σχέσεις από απόσταση είναι πολύ δύσκολες,θέλουν πάρα πολύ κουράγιο πάρα πολλή υπομονή και κυρίως μπορούν να σε τρελάνουν να σε κάνουν να χάσεις τον εαυτό σου ειδικά αν είσαι κτητική και απαιτούν τεράστια αποθέματα τυφλής εμπιστοσύνης πράγμα που στις μέρες μας σπανίζει γενικότερα, ιδίως αν μιλάμε για ξένο άνθρωπο.Θέλω να σου πω ότι και εγώ στην αρχή ήμουν επιφυλακτική με τον άλλον,τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη δεν είχα ποτέ μαζί του,αλλά δεν έπαυα να λέω τα λόγια που αναγκαστικά και βεβιασμένα λες και εσύ τώρα.Στο ίδιο σκηνικό έζησα κι εγώ,ένας πρώην που έλεγε μεγάλα υπερ-τεράστια λόγια ακόμη κι από τον πρώτο μήνα της 'υπόσχεσής' μας, ...Μιλούσαμε αρχικά για τρείς περίπου μήνες καθημερινά επί 24 ώρου βάσεως ,αρχικά μόνο με μηνύματα στο ίντερνετ,μετά ήρθε το τσάτ,μετά το τηλέφωνο για να ακούσουμε τις φωνές ο ένας του άλλου και μετά η κάμερα,γιατί ακόμη δεν είχε αγοράσει.Μετά τους τρεις αυτούς μήνες ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ εγώ θέλω να πω τώρα, ήρθε η αποκάλυψη πρώτα από τη μεριά του και σχεδόν αμέσως πήρα το θάρρος να του πω κι εγώ.Τα μεγάλα λόγια κράτησαν μέχρι τους 3 το πολύ μήνες.δηλαδή τρεις μήνες μετά την αποκάλυψη και καλά συμφωνήσαμε να τα έχουμε :p πριν ακόμη γνωριστούμε. Γνωριστήκαμε κι από κοντά, ήταν υπέροχα δε λέω, αλλά το παραμυθάκι τελείωσε πάρα πολύ γρήγορα όταν τα δικά του και μόνο συναισθήματα άρχισαν να αλλοιώνονται χωρίς να φταίω αρχικά σε κάτι (μετά έφταιξα), απλά κουράστηκε την όλη φάση. Είναι τόσο αβέβαιες γενικά οι σχέσεις,δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου τύχει,δεν ξέρεις πως θα σου συμπεριφερθεί ο άλλος,δεν ξέρεις αν θα νιώθει το ίδιο με σένα.Ειδικά οι σχέσεις από απόσταση είναι οι πιο δύσκολες και δεν αξίζει να τις ζεις.Εμένα αν μου έλεγες τώρα ξανακάντο και να με πλήρωνες δε θα το έκανα,με την καμία,με τίποτα! παίρνω όρκο γιαυτό.όσο καλός κι αν ήταν ο άλλος απέναντι μου ,σε σχέση με το άλλο πρόσωπο που έζησα.
Για πότε θα σε παρατήσει ή θα τον παρατήσεις δε θα το καταλάβεις! από απόσταση όλα θα φθαρούν πολύ γρήγορα σε σχέση με μιά κανονική σχέση από κοντά.κι εκεί θα φθαρούν αλλά διαφορετικά.ούτε το πολύ μαζί είναι καλό ούτε το πολύ σπάνια μαζί.να σου πω πως εγώ βρισκόμουν με κείνον μόνο μιά φορά το μήνα και ήταν η χειρότερη περίοδος της ζωής μου γιαυτό σου προτείνω και σε συμβουλεύω να μην μπεις καν στον κόπο να επενδύσεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τίποτα από την ψυχή σου τη συνείδησή σου την αγάπη σου και τις δυνάμεις σου.Κράτησε τα όλα αυτά για ένα άτομο που θα είναι πιο σίγουρο για σένα γιατί αυτός λέει μεγάλα λόγια και να τους αποφέυγεις γενικότερα αυτους τους ανθρωπους,όχι μόνο άντρες.
γενικα οταν κάποιος σου δίνει μιά 'υπόσχεση' και σου λέει πράγματα που θα κάνει,οποιοσδήποτε και να ναι,να τον φοβάσαι γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να σε κοροιδέψει και να μην κρατήσει την υπόσχεσή του.Δεν ξέρω και τι απαιτήσεις έχεις από εκείνον,εγώ πάντως είχα και έχω πολλές από τους ανθρώπους που αγαπώ,και δυστυχώς για μένα πεφτω πολύ συχνά σε απογοητεύσεις.
ήμουν και εγώ 18 και κάτι ψιλά ,εντελώς άπειρη από το οτιδήποτε και μου έχει αφήσει τραύμα.Να ''κάνεις χωριό'' με πιο εύκολους ανθρώπους και πιο εύκολες καταστάσεις γιατί αυτό που πας να επιλέξεις είναι πολύ δύσκολο,χρονοβόρο και θα σου φθείρει τον ψυχισμό.Η οποιαδήποτε σχέση θα σου αφήσει σημάδια ,ναι γιατί όλα είναι εμπειρίες και από τις εμπειρίες διαμορφωνόμαστε αλλά η απόσταση είναι δύσκολο χαρτί και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ρισκάρεις,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνεις,να ξέρεις πως εφόσον είσαι μικρή και δεν έχεις δουλειά,υποχρεώσεις και σπίτι κάπου στα ενδιάμεσα η σχέση από απόσταση θα λήξει άδοξα κάποια στιγμή.
Το ξέρω ίσως σου φαίνονται βλακείες ,εμένα πάντως όσο προσπάθησαν να με προστατεύσουν μερικοί τόσο δεν ήθελα να τους ακούσω...μου έλεγαν μην το κάνεις βρες κάποιον από τα μέρη σου,αλλά ήθελα να μπω στον κίνδυνο και στη φθορά.Όμως τώρα δεν μπορώ να πω πως άξιζε τον κόπο.

----------


## betelgeuse

> γειά σου Ιωάννα αφού ζητάς γνώμες, ας σου πως κι εγώ τη δική μου: ερωτευμένη εξ αποστάσεως μπορείς να είσαι και πολύ μάλιστα... σχέση όμως εξ αποστάσεως δε νοείται, η σχέση απαιτεί την φυσική παρουσία... σχετίζεσαι με έναν άνθρωπο (αληθινό και πολυδιάστατο) και οχι με την εικόνα του... αντιθέτως, μπορείς μια χαρά να έχεις ερωτευθεί μια "εικόνα", ειδικά στην ηλικία σου... άρα στην περίπτωση σου μιλάμε για αμοιβαίο έρωτα εξ αποστάσεως και όχι για σχέση... αυτά...


 Συμφωνω και συμπληρωνω πως αν δεν εχεις γνωρισει καποιον απο κοντα , μαλλον εισαι ερωτευμενη με την εικονα που εχεις πλασει για αυτον ή οποια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Δεν ξερω αν ο τυπος λεει ψεματα.Αν ειναι οπως λες ντροπαλος και οχι πολυ εμπειρος,ειναι λογικο να εχει κολλησει με μια κοπελα που του αρεσει και του χει δωσει σημασια.Αλλα η αποσταση ειναι πολυ μεγαλη,και οπως λεει η σ/ζ ειναι δυσαναλογο το κοστος με την επενδυση που θα κανεις.Εισαι μικρη ακομα,μην αγχωνεσαι με τις σχεσεις,τις αγαπες κλπ.

----------


## λιλιουμ

hello! λοιπον μικρη μας Ιωαννα. Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι το γεγονος οτι δεν εχετε βρεθει απο κοντα εδω και ενα χρονο και βαλε, βοηθαει στη διατηρηση αυτης της "σχεσης". Αν βρισκοσασταν απο κοντα, το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα διαλυοταν πολυ γρηγορα το παραμυθι. Ετσι, το γεγονος οτι σας χωριζει μια καποια αποσταση, βοηθαει στο να μη βρεθειτε, και στο να συντηρειται η κατασταση. Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι αυτο δεν ειναι ουτε σχεση ουτε ζωη, αυτο πρεπει να το καταλαβει και εκεινος βεβαια, που σου ριχνει και 8 χρονια. Μπορει να καλυπτεσαι κατα καποιο τροπο συναισθηματικα, αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα ενα υποκαταστατο. Τωρα εσυ θες να ζεις με υποκαταστατα? Η θες να δοκιμασεις την πραγματικοτητα? ΕΛπιζω να θες το δευτερο..

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ αρρωστημενη κατασταση , σορρυ που το λεω ετσι , συναντηση επειγοντως , προς αντιμετωπιση της αληθειας .

----------


## Macgyver

> ώρες-ώρες προσπαθώ να καταλάβω εσάς τους "φυσιολογικούς" αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω.Δηλαδή κάποιος "φυσιολογικός" που είχε παλιότερα σχέση και έχει καιρό να κάνει,δεν είναι απελπισμένος; Που θα δει μια ωραία κοπέλα στο δρόμο,θα της πουλήσει ένα παραμύθι για να κάνει σεξ μαζί της και μετά ενδεχομένως θα την παρατήσει,είναι πιο οκ απο το εν λόγω παλικάρι; Αυτόν δεν τον έχει φάει η αγαμία; Που στη τελική ένα χρόνο τώρα,δεν έχει κάνει κίνηση για να κάνει σεξ μαζί της γιατί ίσως θέλει να νιώσει σίγουρος για αυτό.Ενώ ο άλλος ο φυσιολογικός που άμα η κοπέλα δεν του κάτσει μετά απο 1-2 βδομάδες σχέσης,θα την κράζει στους φίλους του ως ******* κτλ; Η ο άλλος που είναι αρραβωνιασμένος και πάει και με βιζιτούδες είναι πιο οκ απο το παλικάρι που όντως μπορεί να έχει πραγματικά αισθήματα για την κοπέλα;



Εδω θα συμφωνησω με τον kozchr , η αποψη του δινει μια τελειως διαφορετικη πτυχη στο μεγαλο θεμα ' ποιος ειναι φυσιολογικος ' . Εχουμε ωρισμενες νορμες , ως κοινωνια , και αν καποιον δεν μπορουμε να τον καταταξουμε σε μια απο αυτες , τον απορριπτουμε . Οι ινδοι εχουν μια ρηση , αν δεν περπατησεις με τα πασουμια καποιου για δυο μερονυχτα , δεν μπορεις να τον καταλαβεις . Σωστοτατο . Φυσικα αν ο αλλος μας κανει για ' περιεργος ' τον απορριπτουμε . Συνεπως , δεν γνωριζουμε τι ρολο βαραει η 18 χρονη Ιωαννα , και περισσοτερο ο 26χρονος νεαρος , σιγουρα εχουν κατι κοινο , αφου και οι δυο συμβαλλουν σε αυτου του ειδους την επαφη , μην θεωρησουμε ως ' κακο ' της υποθεσης τον νεαρο , συνεβαλλε και η Ιωαννα . Μπορει ναναι το καλυτερο παιδι , μπορει και οχι . Δεν παιρνω αποφασεις για τους αλλους , αλλα στην θεση της ( που δεν θα ημουν ποτε , αλλη ιδιοσυγκρασια ) , θα επεδιωκα μια συναντηση , χωρις προκαταληψεις .

----------


## kerasi

Κοπελα μου αν υποθεσουμε οτι με καποιο τροπο μπορουσε ο ενας να ζησει τον αλλον για καποιο διαστημα, εσυ θα πηγαινες να μεινεις στο μερος του? Φανταζομαι οχι. Αυτος κανει τη μετακινηση? Ουτε. Επομενως δεν μπορει να προχωρησει εμπρακτα και αρα απο μονο του θα ατονισει ή θα μετατραπει σε φιλια. Δε το θεωρω κακο να συνεχιζεις τη διαδικτυακη παρεα. Η μονη περιπτωση ειναι να σου την πεφτουν στην εξω ζωη πολλα αξιολογα αγορια και συ να μη θελεις κανεναν επειδη σκεφτεσαι το ιντερνετ. Σε βλεπω πολυ συνειδητοποιημενη παντως και οχι κοπελα που πεταει στα συννεφα και δεν ξερει τι της γινεται. Και βεβαιως μπορει να αναπτυχθει συναισθημα μεσω διαδικτυου. Εδω μπορει να ερωτευτεις μια φωνη, εναν ηθοποιο που δεν τον γνωριζεις κ ουτε προκειται, εναν καθηγητη 50ρη με καραφλα κ κοιλια κοκ. Δεν ειναι ο ερωτας παιδι της λογικης! Μπορει να γινει με ερεθισματα που προηγουνται της τετ-α-τετ συναντησης. Αφου ξερεις ομως οτι στην πραξη ειναι δυσκολο να γινει κατι, συνεχιζεις με αυτη την επιγνωση και βλεπεις, αφου περνας ευχαριστα καποιες ωρες με αυτη την επικοινωνια.

----------


## fevgatos67

Δλδ όσοι δεν είναι καθηγητές????? χαχα Αστειεύομαι έτσι?

Ιωάννα ακόμα το σκέφτεσαι? 

Η ζεις το όνειρο η πας μετά απο -χ- χρόνια και σκέφτεσαι εκείνο το αγόρι που δεν συνάντησες ποτέ 

Το να είχες σχέση και για κάποιο λόγο σας χωρίζει μόνο η απόσταση το καταλαβαίνω αλλά ακόμα αναρωτιέσαι για το πως θα είναι μια σχέση απο απόσταση χωρίς καν να υπάρχει ακόμα κάποια έστω προσωπική επαφή? ο έρωτας και όχι το σεξ είναι η σφραγίδα σε όσα καταγράφονται όχι με λόγια αγάπης αλλά με τις πράξεις και την δύναμη τις αγάπης

----------


## Remedy

> .... ο έρωτας και όχι το σεξ είναι η σφραγίδα σε όσα καταγράφονται όχι με λόγια αγάπης αλλά με τις πράξεις και την δύναμη τις αγάπης


πςςςςςςςςςς!!!
εγραψες παλι φευ...
πραγματι.. ποιος θυμαται τα λογια του αερα και τα ανουσια κρεβατια της ζωης του? (ειδικα αν αποδειχτηκαν και αποτυχημενα ακομα και μονο για το σεξ:rolleyes: )
η αγαπη, ο ερωτας και οι πραξεις που τα αποδεικνυουν ειναι οτι μενει στην ψυχη μας και στην ζωη μας... ;)

----------

